# Ad for custom haying.



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So earlier this spring I found out I was loosing 120 acres of my hay land. I put an ad out to do some cutom haying or haying on shares. Been so long I almost forgot about about the ad. Than yesterday I get a phone call. Sounds good a guy want me to do some haying for him. He just left a message. I have not got back to him yet.Problem is his wife. I have sold a load of hay to her in the past and she is the only person who I have sold hay too that made me go back and pick up the hay. Iam wondering what I should do? Could be a reason why they are looking for someone because of his picky wife? Any advice would help thanks.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

You already know the answer...you just don't like it!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> You already know the answer...you just don't like it!


I agree.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Screw me once shame on you.

Screw me twice shame on me.

I should take my own advise.I've given a lot of people 2nd chances and it always goes back to the same old shit.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nitram said:


> You already know the answer...you just don't like it!


That's funny....I would run like the wind....


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Be hard to go back an Unbale the hay for her! Lol


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

hayward said:


> Be hard to go back an Unbale the hay for her! Lol


I got a nice bale unroller so that could be done. Could I charge for this service too?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Let me know how that works out for ya...lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure. You can charge whatever you would like. Whether it is $5 a bale or $500 I am thinking your gross will still be zero when they do not pay.

Why did she have you pick up the hay?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

She is one of those real picky horse ladies. Returns any hay she does not like. The guy is not too bad but he does not wear the pants in that relationship. I talked to her and gave her directions to the hay feild so she could look at the hay. She said she would look at the hay and than told me a few days later she wanted a load. I thought she viewed the hay turns out she didnt. Than stopped payment on the check before I got to the bank. Than she was madder than snot when I made her pay for a bale she opened up. These were all round bales. She told me she never had to pay for any hay she didnt like even those rounds that she had tore apart.

Was talking with the wife. I should make a contract up that says so much per bale for custom haying and if they dont pay than Iam intitled to all the hay Or something of that sort.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok I've heard enough.......RUN, HOG, RUN.....or you'll be sorry later....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No contract. Walk away now. Run. You will not get paid if you do it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some how his number got deleted off my phone. uuummm how did that happen.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hay God....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Must be a smart phone!


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

If she pulled a stop payment on me that would be the end of any and all dealings.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

cmd said:


> If she pulled a stop payment on me that would be the end of any and all dealings.


No doubt, stay clear of that woman


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

All a contract means is you have some ground to stand on when you wind up in court. I prefer to stay out of court.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Stop payment means stop all further dealings. period.........................................................................with a capital P..........................


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Stop payment means stop all further dealings. period.........................................................................with a capital P..........................


I had 2 that wanted hay this winter who had been cutoff before for late payment.Both took 18 months to get it pd.I was out of hay when they called.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I had 2 that wanted hay this winter who had been cutoff before for late payment.Both took 18 months to get it pd.I was out of hay when they called.


Or what hay you have left has been pre paid.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> ...I've given a lot of people 2nd chances and it always goes back to the same old shit.


Leopards don't change their spots.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Screw her!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Maryland Ridge Farms said:


> Screw her!!!!!!


Is she prett ...never mind


----------

